# Grain Alignment



## LouLeggett (Nov 21, 2005)

When assembling the Craft Supplies Jr. Gentlemen pen kits, once you insert the pen nib and end cap holders, I find it too late to align the wood grain with the clip half of the kit.  Do any of you have a tip or technique that can be used to circumvent this problem?


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 21, 2005)

Screw the the threaded coupler on the assembled pen barrel, then take your completed cap and line up the grain and gently start the cap over the nib coupler. Unscrew the coupler and finish the pressing of parts, howerver you press them, that should get you lined up.  I allways place the cap over the pen barrel and line up the grain how I want the front of the pen to look, then place the clip on, then go through the proceedure I explained above. Remember,the cap on this pen has a 3 or 4 point start, so only one of them will line up.


----------



## Dario (Nov 21, 2005)

I learned it here...

Assemble the cap.
Assemble the other part finial first.
Now...screw the nib part to the cover...push it in slightly (with the grain aligned).  Slowly unscrew the cap then press.

You should have a perfectly pen aftewards (note that there are several start on the thread so it won't be aligned if you start on others)


----------

